# Looking for trainer



## teamsearay (Oct 23, 2017)

nned a trianer to get my Boykin on quail. Any recommendations?


----------



## sasmojoe (Oct 23, 2017)

Marty Griner is your man, he owns Brier Creek Southern Kennels. He is in Grovetown, Ga.


----------



## Kline2054 (Oct 30, 2017)

Stephen Durrence with Taylor Farm Kennels. Stephen has put Grand passes on boykins, he also has trained boykins to Master Hunter level in AKC as well as several American water spaniels to this level. He has also trained golden retrievers to grand and master level as well as labs to that level 

It depends on how far you want to go with your dog in training, as well as your location

Stephen is located in Sylvania GA and welcomes you to come out to see your dog trained on any day. 

My decision to go with Stephen was due to titles of dogs as well as location to me. 

Georgia has lots of great options:

Marty Griner with brier creek 
Blaine with Hudson River 

And several others... 

Both of the above are strictly boykin guys


----------



## TAS (Nov 6, 2017)

What would be a ballpark cost to get a dog hunting/retrieving?....not necessarily Grand Champion Level.


----------



## sasmojoe (Nov 7, 2017)

Couple thousand, really depends on the dog.


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 7, 2017)

4800$


----------



## TAS (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks.  Getting a puppy in a few weeks.  Going to put it through obedience training and then consider further training.


----------



## Kline2054 (Nov 9, 2017)

Basic gun dog takes about 4-5 months (suggest 5-6) and would include: 

Obedience:
Heel (both side) 
Here
Sit (sit typically also means stay by most trainers) 
Place 

Would move on to collar conditioning once ready, to teach the dog that the way out of pressure is compliance 

Force fetch starting with table, move to floor, walk to fetch, etc 

Typically daily making with no pressure on the line to start in order to keep drive high 

Dog would finish with: obedience, force fetch, marking singles, and be steady to Shot

Estimated cost 3500-4500

At the end of the day pick a trainer close enough to where you can visit, because you will need to be trained just as much as the dog does


----------



## TAS (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for your input.


----------

